# A few pics from the frog room



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Thought I'd finally share a couple pictures from the frog room since I was finally able to take a few worth sharing 























































Thanks for looking!

-Pat


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

AWESOME PICS.... I so want my frogs now...need to learn more...quicker...build faster....


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Vey nice shots and nice variety in your collection.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Any luck breeding the yurimaguas?


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

jruffing46 said:


> Any luck breeding the yurimaguas?


They've been breeding quite well for me. I'm in the process of moving them to a new enclosure, so I haven't had eggs for a couple months. The photo is actually one of the offspring I have, not my adult trio.

-Pat


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

New to the hobby, could you please post names of frogs pics 2-4. Thank you  Very good shots by the way.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

PM me about the yuris. I have somebody who is interested in some.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful frogs...love that Cuachero!


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

briley5 said:


> New to the hobby, could you please post names of frogs pics 2-4. Thank you  Very good shots by the way.


I dont know for sure, but I believe 2 is Cauchero (sp?), and then 3 and 4 are Bastimentos. Both are Oophaga Pumilio frogs. If I'm wrong, someone will correct me


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

briley5 said:


> New to the hobby, could you please post names of frogs pics 2-4. Thank you  Very good shots by the way.


1. R. imitator 'tarapoto'
2. O. pumilio 'cauchero'
3&4. O. pumilio 'Bastimentos'
5. R. imitator 'yurimaguensis'
6. E. Anthonyi 'santa isabel'


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

jruffing46 said:


> PM me about the yuris. I have somebody who is interested in some.


I'll shoot you a PM at the beginning of the week, I'm out of town for the weekend. But at the moment, my last batch of Yuri's is spoken for.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Here are a few more frog pics. I'll post up some tank pictures soon, once I get some of my mess cleaned out!














































-Pat


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

A couple shots of some of the tanks...





































-Pat


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Just a couple more random shots;










Guarding eggs



























-Pat


----------



## Dnels (Nov 7, 2012)

What size tanks are thoes? I really like your setup.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Dnels said:


> What size tanks are thoes? I really like your setup.


Thanks! The 8 in the left unit are 20 gallon verts, while the center unit (partially cut off in the pics) are all 10 gallons. The single tank pics are all 20's.

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you had any success breeding your Caucheros?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice! Keep the pics coming! I have no idea how I missed this thread this whole time.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Have you had any success breeding your Caucheros?


I've had them breeding on and off, but they've been in a lull recently.




eos said:


> Very nice! Keep the pics coming! I have no idea how I missed this thread this whole time.


Thanks, Riko, I'll see what else I can come up with!

-Pat


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Can you please give me some more info on that pitcher plant? Specifically it's size and growth habit? It's very nice.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

TonyB. said:


> Can you please give me some more info on that pitcher plant? Specifically it's size and growth habit? It's very nice.


I honestly don't know a heck of alot about pitchers. This is one of two I picked up at a carnivorous plant show from Black Jungle, the photo is a Nepenthes ampullaria. It's still in the 4" pot I bought it in, and in the last 4 or so months I've had it, it's added a couple leaves and a bit more height. Pitchers are about 3" full grown.

Hope that sheds a bit of light,

Pat


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Your frogs are lovely.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

patm said:


> I honestly don't know a heck of alot about pitchers. This is one of two I picked up at a carnivorous plant show from Black Jungle, the photo is a Nepenthes ampullaria. It's still in the 4" pot I bought it in, and in the last 4 or so months I've had it, it's added a couple leaves and a bit more height. Pitchers are about 3" full grown.
> 
> Hope that sheds a bit of light,
> 
> Pat


Thanks! I'd like to add some to my vivs.


----------



## porcelain (Oct 4, 2012)

patm said:


>


What species is this?


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

porcelain said:


> What species is this?


It is a Bastimentos O. pumilio "gold dust"


Pat


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Couple more frog and non-frog shots





































-Pat


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Couple new pics to add...




























-Pat


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is the first frog in your last bunch of photos an El Dorado or some type of pumilio?


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

The O. pumilio 'el dorado' is the bright orange frog in the second-to-last picture post. In the last picture post, the first frog is R. imitator 'yurimaguensis'

-Pat


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Love the frog shots but the gargoyle was a welcomed surprise. Im waiting on a chahoua pair to show up at my front door.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

JaredJ said:


> Love the frog shots but the gargoyle was a welcomed surprise. Im waiting on a chahoua pair to show up at my front door.


I'd love to expand my gecko collection (there are a handful I'm dying to work with), but the way the frog room is set up, there just isn't enough space to accommodate them (not to mention the $$$ for the price tags some of them run).

Pat


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

patm said:


> The O. pumilio 'el dorado' is the bright orange frog in the second-to-last picture post. In the last picture post, the first frog is R. imitator 'yurimaguensis'
> 
> -Pat


Thanks, I ment to say the second to last picture list.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

patm said:


> I'd love to expand my gecko collection (there are a handful I'm dying to work with), but the way the frog room is set up, there just isn't enough space to accommodate them (not to mention the $$$ for the price tags some of them run).
> 
> Pat


No kidding. I need a male leachie for my 2yr old female. Shes got another year or so before we breed her but ive seen males her size gor for 1000!


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Been a while since I've updated, and just did some cleaning, so thought I'd share a couple new photos.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice! In pic 2, is that a Suriname clown tree frog?



patm said:


>


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

How many Santa Isabel do you keep together? Kudos on your quality of animals!


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

SnorkelWasp said:


> How many Santa Isabel do you keep together? Kudos on your quality of animals!


Thanks! I keep my SI's in a 2.2 group in a 20 vert.



xIslanderx said:


> Nice! In pic 2, is that a Suriname clown tree frog?


It sure is, H. leucophyllata.

-Pat


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

-Pat


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

patm said:


> Been a while since I've updated, and just did some cleaning, so thought I'd share a couple new photos.


I would put two big display tanks in the middle rack and eight other vivs (similar to those on the left) to the right. Great potential, IMO!


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

rigel10 said:


> I would put two big display tanks in the middle rack and eight other vivs (similar to those on the left) to the right. Great potential, IMO!


I actually have two 24lx18wx24h Exo's that could fit nicely on the middle shelf, but due to space, froglets and temp containers are taking preference at the moment. If I had the cash, I would have loved to set one of them up for a group of the Tesoros black-footed terribilis.

-Pat


----------

